# Anyone in DFW?



## txcutie2911 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a newbie and could really use some guidance. If anyone lives in the Dallas/ft worth area let me know!!


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in Ft. Worth.... any others?


----------



## texasavy (Nov 25, 2013)

Arlington here


----------



## user3977 (Jan 19, 2014)

Haltom City / Grapevine


----------



## Matthew Freed (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm in Dallas so if folks are interested I'll organize a DFW meet up. 

Matthew


----------

